# EVGA SuperNOVA G2 750 W



## crmaris (Apr 4, 2014)

EVGA is expanding their high-end SuperNOVA G2 series by releasing two mid-capacity units with 750 W and 850 W maximum output power. Today, we will evaluate the G2-750 with Gold efficiency, a fully modular cabling design, and selectable semi-passive operation, which renders it totally inaudible at lower loads.

*Show full review*


----------



## RT2284 (Apr 14, 2014)

Looks like a good upgrade from the FSP units.


----------



## Assimilator (Apr 14, 2014)

That hold-up time result is very strange when compared to the original Superflower unit, especially since the hold-up caps are identical even down to the series used. Perhaps EVGA did some tweaking here?


----------



## crmaris (Apr 15, 2014)

I couldn't figure this out since I didn't keep the first SF unit so I wasn't able to measure its bulk caps capacity. I suspect that the problem must be in the latter, probably one of the hold-up caps didn't have the nominal capacity and this resulted in decreased hold-up time.


----------



## damric (Apr 23, 2014)

OT rant:

Corsair fan boys would rather buy one of those sucky CX PSUs before they would get something like this or a rosewill that has a superior SF design, and there is no reasoning with them at all.


----------

